# Looking for Kalamazoo Trains "Expert" or "Fan"



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for mls members whohave an interest and/or knowledge of Kalamazoo Trains.

As one of the Admins of the Large Scale database at www.gbdb.info, I decided it would make sense to at least have a listing of all the products a G scale company has ever introduced - specifically focussing onlt on companies that no longer exist so that the product listing is finite.
Eventually it would of course be great to have database entries of all items including pictures, specification, etc. but even for companies that only existed a few years, that is a long erm goal.

So I decided Kalamazoo would be a good company to start to gather a product list and post that on gbdb.info for anyone to access and I'm looking for some input from the community here.

The plan is to post a very short history of the company followed by a listing of all their products with the product ID and a one liner description.

I'm already having trouble with the Kalamazoo history - I know the company was founded in 1980 or 1981 - in 1980 by Bob Schuster according to the Phil Jensen story or in January 1981 by Lee Miller according to this website: http://www.bangormihistory.com/Kazoo Toy Train/new_page_1.htm
What seems even more 'hazy' is when the company closed its doors - in the early 1990's as far as I can find out, but I have no specific date or even a year.

As far as Kalamazoo catalogs are concerned - we have four on the database, 1981, 83, 85 and 87, but I assume there might have been more in the late 80's and early 90's
So if anyone has any concrete information on that it would be appreciated.

The product listing I have for Kalamazoo so far is the following - if you have concrete information about additional items of product ID's where I have "xxxxx" - it would be appreciated.

Kalamazoo Toy Train Products

STARTER SET
18601-2 MCRR Red Pass. Set - No Track or Power Pack (4 pc.)

SETS
18602 Virginia & Truckee Pass. Compl. Set w/Track & Power Pack
18602-1 Same as above but no Power Pack
18602-2 Same as above but no Track or Power Pack
18603 D & RGW Pass. Set Compl. w/Track & Power Pack
18603-1 Same as above but no Power Pack
18603-2 Same as above but no Track or Power Pack
18605 Empire Frt. Set Compl. w/Track & Power Pack
18605-1 Same as above but no Power Pack
18605·2 Same as above but no Track or Power Pack
18607 Frontier Express Frt. Set (5 pc.) - Compl. w/Track & Power Pack
18607·1 Same as above but no Power Pack
18607·2 Same as above but no Track or Power Pack
19003 Central Pacific Train Set
19089 Santa’s Express Train Set
20001 Civil War Trains - Union Set - Compl. w/Track & Power Pack
20001·1 Same as above but no Power Pack
20001·2 Same as above but no Track or Power Pack
20002 Civil War Trains - Confederate Set - Compl. w/Track & Power Pack
20002·1 Same as above but no Power Pack
20002·2 Same as above but no Track or Power Pack
xxxxxxx State of Michigan Train Set
xxxxxxx Michigan State University Train Set
xxxxxxx Michigan University Train Set
xxxxxxx Notre Dame University Train Set
xxxxxxx Purdue University Train Set
xxxxxxx Penn State University Train Set
xxxxxxx Northwood Institute Train Set

LOCOMOTIVES
1861·1 MCRR 4-4-0 Red Engine & Tender/Balloon Stack
1861·2 V & T 4-4-0 Black Engine & Tender/Straight Stk.
1861·3 D & RGW 4-4-0 Black Engine & Tender/Balloon Stack
1861·5 Empire Line 4-4-0 Black Engine & Tender/Straight Stack
1861·6 Union Pacific 4-4-0 Engine & Tender/Balloon Stack
1861·7 Frontier Express 4-4-0 Blk. E & T/Straight Stack
1861·9 Undecorated 4-4-0 Engine & Tender (specify stack)

SOUND SYSTEM/POWER PACK
·5 Sound System complete - added to any Set or Engine &
Tender unit (Factory installed only-new units or retrofit)
Add suffix '-5' to appropriate part number to designate
sound equipped
1400 MRC Tech II 1400 Power Pack

ROLLING STOCK · PASSENGER
1862·1 MCRR Combination Car - Red
1862·2 V & T Combination Car - Yellow
1862·3 D & RGW Combination Car - Yellow
1862·9 Undecorated Combination Car
1862·10 Assortment Pack (1 ea. 1862-1-2-3-9)
1863-1 MCRR Passenger Coach - Red
1863·2 V & T Passenger Coach - Yellow
1863·3 D & RGW Passenger Coach - Yellow
1863·9 Undecorated Passenger Coach
1863·10 Assortment Pack (1 ea. 1863-1-2-3-9)

ROLLING STOCK · REFRIGERATOR CAR
1871-1 MFG Fresh Fruit - Refrigerated Transit
1871-2 D&K Ventilated & Refrigerated
1871-3 Fruit Growers Express
1871-4 Pacific Fruit Express, Green
1871-5 NRC Refrigerator Car
1871-6 KAL VAN Dairies - White
1871-8 Genesee Brewing Co Beer Car, GBCX 101 - White
xxxxxx 1989 Christman Limited Edition

ROLLING STOCK · BOX CAR
1872·1 Empire Box Car - Orange
1872·2 Colorado & Southern Box Car - Green
1872·3 D& RGRW Box Car - Yellow
1872·4 Union Pacific Box Car· Cream
1872·5 2nd Anniversary Special Box Car - Blue
1872-5-92 10th Anniversary Special Box Car - White
1872·6 D&RGW Box Car· Antique Red
1872·7 Chicago and West Michigan Box Car - Red (also Blue)
1872·9 Undecorated Box Car
1872·10 Assortment Pack (1 ea. of 1872-1-2-3-4-5-6-7-9)
xxxxxxx 35th TCA National Convention Box Car

ROLLING STOCK · GONDOLA CAR
1873-1 Empire Line - Orange
1873-2 Colorado & Southern - Green
1873-3 D & RGW · Yellow
1873-4 Union Pacific - Yellow
1873-5 V & T - Yellow
1873-9 Undecorated
1873-10 Assortment Pack (1 ea. of 1873-1·?·3·4·5·9)

ROLLING STOCK · GONDOLA WITH TWO BARRELS
1874-3 D & RGW - Yellow
1874-4 Union Pacific - Yellow
1874-5 V & T- Yellow
1874-9 Undecorated
1874-10 Assortment Pack (1 ea. of 1874·3·4·5-9)

1875-1 Empire Line Work Caboose

ROLLING STOCK · CABOOSE
1876-1 MCRR Caboose With Lanterns - Red
1876-2 Empire Caboose With Lanterns - Red Orange
1876-3 D & RGW Drovers Caboose With Lanterns - Antique Red
1876-4 Union Pacific Caboose With Lanterns - Yellow
1876-5 V & T Drovers Caboose With Lanterns · Weathered Yellow
1876-9 Undecorated Caboose With Lanterns
1876-91 Undecorated Drovers Caboose With Lanterns
1876-10 Assortment Pack (1 ea. of 1876-1-2-3-4-5-9 or 91)

ROLLING STOCK · FLAT CAR
1877-1 Empire Line - Orange
1877-2 Colorado & Southern - Green
1877·3 D & RGW - Yellow
1877-4 Union Pacific - Yellow
1877-5 V & T - Yellow
1877-9 Undecorated
1877-10 Assortment Pack (1 ea. 1877-1-2-3-4-5-9)

ROLLING STOCK - LOG CAR
1877·11 Empire Line - Orange
1877-21 Colorado & Southern · Green
1877-31 D & RGW· Yellow
1877-41 Union Pacific - Yellow
1877-51 V & T - Yellow
1877-91 Undecorated
1877-01 Assortment Pack (1 ea. 1877·1·2·3-4·5-9)

ROLLING STOCK · TANK CAR 
1885·1 GRAMPS· Black 
1885-2 CONOCO· Silver 
1885-9 (Generic) Undecorated
1885-10 Assortment Pack (2 ea. 1885·1·2·9)
xxxxxx Hooker Chemicals, GATX 8858 - Red 

TRACK
1200 l' Brass Straight Track
2400 2' Brass Straight Track
3600 3' Brass Straight Track
6000 1112 Circle Brass Curved Track· 60" Dia. 
1260 Track Set· 12 Curve & 4 l' Straight

EARLY AMERICAN - 3 DIMENSIONAL BACKGROUND SCENES 
1331 Mainstreet USA - Approx. 48" x 16" x 2 1/2” 
0587 Down on the Farm - Approx. 45" x 16" x 2 1/2”
1332 Gunsmith & Cooperage - Approx. 24" x 12" x 2' 1/2” 
1333 Blacksmith & Feedstore - Approx. 24" x 12" x 2 1/2” 

PARTS AND ACCESSORIES 
0010·1 Key Chain 
0011·1 KTTW Slicker-Pressure Sensitive "I Am a Believer" (Min-l00) 
0015·1 Catalog

1000·0 Motor Housing Shell - 1 Set 
1000·1 Motor Brushes & Springs (Package of 4) 
1000·2 Axle with Gear (Package of 2) 
1000·3 4 Drive Wheels with Inserts 
1000-4 Motor Housing without Drive Wheels
1000·5 Connecting Drive Rods - Set of 4 w/Screws - Painted 
1000·6 Connecting Drive Rods - Set of 4 w/Screws - Unpainted 
1000·7 Package of Drive Wheel Connector Screws 
1000-8 Package of 14 Oxidized Connecting Rod & Drive Wheel Screws

1001·1 Small Metalicized Locomotive Parts (13 pcs.) Painted
1001·2 Small Locomotive Parts (13 pcs.) Unpainted
1001·3 Large Metalicized Locomotive Parts (10 pcs.) Painted
1001·4 Large Locomotive Parts (10 pcs.) Unpainted
1001·5 Headlight Assembly· Painted & Assembled - Red
1001·51 Headlight Assembly· Painted & Assembled - Green
1001·6 Headlight Assembly· Unpainted & Unassembled
1001-7 Bell Assembly Complete

1002·1 Small Wheels on Axle - 4 Wheels & 2 Axles
1002·2 Large Wheels on Axle - 4 Wheels & 2 Axles
1002·3 Pilot Truck Assembly
1002·4 Car Trucks/Passenger· Long Drawbar - 1 Pair
1002·5 Car Trucks/Freight - Short Drawbar - 1 Pair
1002·6 Tender Trucks - 1 Pair
1002·7 Couplers without Drawbar - 1 Pair
1002·8 Couplers with Long Drawbar - 1 Pair
1002·9 Couplers with Short Drawbar· 1 Pair

1003·1 Balloon Smoke Stack
1003·2 Straight Smoke Stack
1003·3 Cow Catcher

1004·0 Connecting Wire with Terminals - 1 Set 18"
1004·1 Cassette Tape with Bell and with Bell & Whistle

1005·1 Passenger/Combo Roof without Chimney
1005·2 Passenger/Combo Roof with Chimney
1005·3 Passenger/Combo Door - Package of 2
1005·4 Combo Car Side Door - Package of 2'
1005·5 Package of 3 Chimneys for Car Roofs

1006·1 Tender Body Shell without Floor - Undecorated
1006·2 Coal Load
1006·3 Wood Load

1007·1 Caboose Roof Complete w/Chimney & Catwalks w/o Cupola
1007·2 Cupola Kit - Undecorated
1007·3 Lanterns - Package of 2
1007·4 Caboose Ladders - Package of 2
1007·5 Catwalk Kit - Package of 4 pcs.
1007·6 12 pc. Assortment of Brass Hand & Grab Rails
1007-7 Brake Wheel & Rod - 1 Pair

1008·1 Roof for Box Car with Catwalk
1008·2 2 Door & 4 Door Rails
1008·3 Brass Steps and Handles - 22 pcs.
1008·4 Brass Floor Tie Rods with Retainers

1009·1 Package of Rail Clips (12 pcs.) Crimped
1009·2 Package of Rail Clips (12 pcs.) Uncrimped
1009·3 Bundle of 1 foot Steel Rail (12 pcs.)
1009·4 Bundle of Wood Ties (25 pcs.) 3/8” X 1/2” x 3 3/4”

1010·1 Stake Kit (10 pcs.)
1010·2 Logs (5 pcs.)
1010·3 Gondola Sides & Ends (Set) with Primer - No Road Names
1010·4 Barrels (2)
1010·5 Ladder for Tank Car (2)
1010·6 Brass Floor Tie Rods & Retainers (Flat/Tank/Gondola Series)
1010·7 Brass handrail for Tank Car


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm......

I'm trying to correct some typos in my previous post but when I click on "Edit" all I get is a completely blank page.

Anyone else ever had that?
I have edited some of my posts before to correct typos - no problem.
Wonder what is going on here....


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The best Guy around is Phil Jensen, he has been taking care of parts for HLW. He goes back to Kalamazoo designs.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Way back when, David Fletcher wrote an article for MLS entitled,* "The Phil Jensen Story"* which has some history of both Delton Trains and Kalamazoo. This article is still available in the *MasterClass & Articles* forum *here*. It may contain information of interest to you.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Mike and Dwight,

I read the Phil Jensen Story a few times; I also bought the Delton Lococmotive Works book by Lenny Sloboda.
Both very interesting and detailed but they don't cover much about Kalamazoo.
Phil Jensen only became involved with Kalamazoo in 1991 which was close toward the end of that company.

I was surprised that I couldn't find a "Collectors Edition" of some sort about Kalamazoo, similar to the one put together by Lenny for Delton Trains.
Would have made listing the Kalamazoo products on line so much simpler.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have an original Kalamazoo catalog and the matching counter mini copy I can scan and post if that helps any. Also do not forget the special Xmas passenger train, the Observation came with a letter from the owners son, who designed the cars paint scheme and had a pic of him with the car. I lack the car, but have the letter and the 35mm color picture. And while Kalamazoo didnt paint it that way, my Autism Express is done with thier MCRR 4-4-0 and refinshed UP passenger cars. Mike


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, Mike - appreciate it.

I have four Kalamazoo catalogs on the database here:
http://www.gbdb.info/categories.php?cat_id=385

Bottom of the page and the next page.
As far as I can make out those are from 1981, 83, 85 and 87 - none of them have a date on them so the years shown are based on the contents of tgose catalogs.

I have no idea how many catalogs Kalamazoo actually published, but if you have any not yet in the database, I surely would appreciate a scanned copy that I can turn into a pdf.

Any pictures and a scan of the letter you mentioned would also be appreciated.
I'll send you a pm.

Knut


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Just saw a Kalamazoo civil war set on ebay. it looked actually pretty detailed.


----------

